# seeking input: Lost or Stolen Uber phone



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

my uber issued iPhone disappeared last Thursday. I contacted uber and reported it missing after looking everywhere several Times. they could not send me a new phone for over a week and I really wanted to work hollween. I downloaded and started using the android ap from this website and barrowed a friend's uber phone for Halloween weekend. I emailed uber asking them to turn off my weekly $10 uber phone charge and they said I had to prove it was stolen and file a police report and send a copy to them.. huge pain in the as. they also said no location ap or way to track the phone to find its location or lock it or turn it off. can't believe they have no way to locate the phone.. and I don't even know if it was just lost and not even stolen. luckily i still made $435 after expenses on Friday .. any input or feedback appreciated. can't believe they have no system for lost phones and won't turn off account charges if reported missing and only if stolen.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

What will Uber charge you for a lost phone with no police report?


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Probably the standard $300


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uber is not getting their phone back from me. It will be seized as a business asset and liquidated for non-payment of invoices for work performed.


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> What will Uber charge you for a lost phone with no police report?


I'll let you know what happens, filled police report and said taken out of my car...


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Uber is not getting their phone back from me. It will be seized as a business asset and liquidated for non-payment of invoices for work performed.


you will lose your $300 deposit


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

300 deposit? I didn't have to shell out anything for the phone.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

suewho said:


> you will lose your $300 deposit


What deposit. I never paid a deposit for my Uber phone. They just sent it to me and told me to hit the road, Jack!


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

listed it's value as $200 in police report as that's what a 4s goes for on eBay and the uber phones are obviously used as they don't make those anymore


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

suewho said:


> you will lose your $300 deposit


I didn't give them a deposit.

I am keeping detailed records of all the money they have not paid me, both guaranteed hours they left out completely, and incorrect fare adjustments/reversals. I will send them a final invoice at the end of my employment to include all of these. If they don't settle their account with me then the phone will be liquidated. If the amount they owe me exceeds the proceeds from the sale of the phone I will sue them to recover the balance.

I will get my money in the end, and I am hopeful that the media will be interested in a "Uber forced to pay driver unpaid earnings" type story.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Ok, I didnt pay a deposit either, but uber withheld $300 from my last payout until it was returned


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

P.s I hope you get all the money you are owed.....goes without saying.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

suewho said:


> Ok, I didnt pay a deposit either, but uber withheld $300 from my last payout until it was returned


was listed on pay statement as deposit for phone and related equipment (ie charger and holder)


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

suewho said:


> Ok, I didnt pay a deposit either, but uber withheld $300 from my last payout until it was returned


They won't know when my last day is, until it has come and gone.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Heh nice job telling him - Now he knows to wait and wait until he gets his last check xD


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> Heh nice job telling him - Now he knows to wait and wait until he gets his last check xD


They were going to be informed of my departure after I left anyway.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Hey whatever, as long as he's forewarned. If he wants to try and flog the piece of shit phone, fine, I just thought id mention it cos id hate to see him done out of his $300. Esp. When they didnt tell us thats what we'd be paying if we didnt return them.
side note my partners phone has a crack in the back, so not sure what they're going to say about that, we were thinking just get it fixed, but then it wont have " property of uber" on it, and they might accuse him of tampering with it.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Oh by the way Elelegido, I had a couple that i transported to the airport today that were from San Diego, they said they have some awesome Uber drivers there and really enjoy using Uber  so thank you


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

suewho said:


> Hey whatever, as long as he's forewarned. If he wants to try and flog the piece of shit phone, fine, I just thought id mention it cos id hate to see him done out of his $300. Esp. When they didnt tell us thats what we'd be paying if we didnt return them.
> side note my partners phone has a crack in the back, so not sure what they're going to say about that, we were thinking just get it fixed, but then it wont have " property of uber" on it, and they might accuse him of tampering with it.


I do appreciate the heads up; thanks.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> Oh by the way Elelegido, I had a couple that i transported to the airport today that were from San Diego, they said they have some awesome Uber drivers there and really enjoy using Uber  so thank you


I aim to please


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

Well, I got the police report and sent it to them, it took for over a week for them to say they got the report and will not bill me anymore for the $10 data charge. They also seem to be not charging me anything for the phone at all.


----------



## Markbrla (Oct 16, 2014)

They will write it off... no need to charge you anything.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

fork2323 said:


> my uber issued iPhone disappeared last Thursday. I contacted uber and reported it missing after looking everywhere several Times. they could not send me a new phone for over a week and I really wanted to work hollween. I downloaded and started using the android ap from this website and barrowed a friend's uber phone for Halloween weekend. I emailed uber asking them to turn off my weekly $10 uber phone charge and they said I had to prove it was stolen and file a police report and send a copy to them.. huge pain in the as. they also said no location ap or way to track the phone to find its location or lock it or turn it off. can't believe they have no way to locate the phone.. and I don't even know if it was just lost and not even stolen. luckily i still made $435 after expenses on Friday .. any input or feedback appreciated. can't believe they have no system for lost phones and won't turn off account charges if reported missing and only if stolen.


Well that just sounds like a load of hassle that a busy person doesn't have time for. I plan to start driving tonight. I chose not to rent the Fisher-Price phone from Uber. I found the Droid app and installed that on my personal/business phone instead. How do you like the Droid app?


----------



## Shema (Nov 23, 2014)

I've also had my Uber phone stolen. My sisters future-felon stepson stole it from my house, a couple weeks ago. I didn't know exactly what I needed to do, as far as Uber was concerned. So is that the procedure? Fill out a police report, and hope they don't continue to charge me, for the phone that they can't locate? And what about this deposit business? I didn't give them any money, either. Are they still going to charge me? Even though I lost the phone, through no fault, of my own?


----------

